# Can rats eat plain flour?



## DragonFish159 (Mar 4, 2015)

My rats apparently love the stuff but it's one of the few things no one seems to have asked about because I can't find an answer. So can they digest it?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Technically yes... It's pretty much just ground up wheat, whole grain flower would be better than white flower. But it's a lot of starch, most likely fattening and I can see where too much of it can clog the digestive system...

I would not put it on the list of good foods, but if a rat got into a bag of flower, I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## DragonFish159 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you so much! I had a rat die from something it ate a while back so now I'm paranoid. I think it's something I might give them in the future then on special occasions because they absolutely loved it. They we're mostly scattering it around and playing in it though to be honest lol


----------

